# Specs on the new Martin Bone Hunter?



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

That would be one for PUG or JoelC to answer. Usually they rename the bows for Dicks . The bows I have seen there are the Bengal and Cheetah. 

Was it a short AtoA bow ?


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Any pic's


----------



## t-maxx (Nov 17, 2003)

Didn't have a camera with me, :embara:
Looked to be about 32" a to a. They only had 2, both were the "package" deals with quiver sight and rest.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

If it was 32ata it probably is the Bengal, Cheetah is around 30 in ata.


----------



## ryan.u (May 3, 2008)

what bow in the martin line up did it look most like. how much did it cost? because i know they have one called the monster buck hunter wich is a cheetah.did it have a sts or ccs on it?


----------



## t-maxx (Nov 17, 2003)

It had the STS and a standard cable slide. It is definetly an 09 as it has the roto cup limb system. Price was $399 for the package.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

I was in Dick's today here in Lexington and shot one of these bows in the config mentioned above in a 70# draw weight - IT WAS A BEAUTIFUL THING. It was so quiet and quick. I only shot a hand full of arrows, but I really liked it. I also shot the Monster Buck Hunter which was almost as nice. I like them both - now I just need $400 and to choose which one I like the best! 

I would like to know the regular name for the bow though in case Dick's doesn't have any when I find the cash.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

"BONE HUNTER" ?? Everyone want's a piece of that pie don't they.


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*Well...*

The bow most resembling the Dicks "Bone Hunter" is our Martin Cheetah...Same overall specs and IBO speeds.. :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowfreak4life (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey guys, Iam new to the forum but I would like to give my 2 cents on the Bone Hunter. I just bought one last night and I am here to tell you it's gotta be one of the nicest bows I own. fast smooth and ultra quite. I was looking to replace my Parker and two of my buddies have a Martin so they suggested I shoot one I picked up the Bone Hunter and Man what a bow, and for the price you can't beat it. I paid just under $450 for mine. It's 30" Axel to Axel nice short bow. I love it. If you are looking to pick up a new Bow this year check out the Bone Hunter. You wont be disappointed.


----------



## moses8 (Jul 11, 2009)

*martin for sale*

I have one never fired brand new $200 mrivera @ core180.com


----------



## poncho villa (Aug 25, 2009)

*bonehunter*



johnnybravoo77 said:


> If it was 32ata it probably is the Bengal, Cheetah is around 30 in ata.


the bonehunter is closer to the moab i think then the bengal.ata same as moab and it has the sts (shock terminator suppressor) the bengal doesn,t.i shot the bone hunter and shot the moab. both the same. you want speed the bonehunter set at 62lbs. 29 in draw ,arrow at 375grns. shot a incretable
speed of 283fps. needless to say i bought the bonehunter. looking for a good
and not so bad for your money compound. the bow sold me. its smooth, fast,
and quiet for a solo cam bow. great technology today!


----------



## poncho villa (Aug 25, 2009)

the moster buck is the leopard. and the bone hunter is closer to moab pro hunter.


----------



## oktx (Jul 21, 2006)

PUG said:


> The bow most resembling the Dicks "Bone Hunter" is our Martin Cheetah...Same overall specs and IBO speeds.. :darkbeer:


The guy that posted this works for Martin.


poncho villa said:


> the moster buck is the leopard. and the bone hunter is closer to moab pro hunter.


The Moab is a pro series bow and Dicks doesn't sell them. They also sell the Saber but I don't know what it's called.


----------



## spartanscott91 (Aug 25, 2009)

I was just at Dick's today in Cleveland Ohio, and the two packages they had by Martin were named the Bone Collector, and the Monster Buck Hunter. Are these the same models that are mentioned in the earlier posts about the "Bone Hunter"? I am looking for a new bow, and they both seemed nice. I am a third season hunter, with a limited budget. Both of these seemed like a good deal. I am try to get the best quality bow I can for around $350.00-400.00. They were packaged with sights, rest and quiver. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

spartanscott91 said:


> I was just at Dick's today in Cleveland Ohio, and the two packages they had by Martin were named the Bone Collector, and the Monster Buck Hunter. Are these the same models that are mentioned in the earlier posts about the "Bone Hunter"? I am looking for a new bow, and they both seemed nice. I am a third season hunter, with a limited budget. Both of these seemed like a good deal. I am try to get the best quality bow I can for around $350.00-400.00. They were packaged with sights, rest and quiver. Any input would be appreciated.


The bone hunter is basically the same thing as the cheetah according to martin... I don't think you can go wrong with one of the packages. I don't know how much faith I'd put in the techs at Dicks to put it together for you though. You might want to at least take a look at a local pro shop and see what they want for a comparable cheetah setup.


----------



## bwbuzz (Oct 22, 2009)

I know this is old post, but this is a question for the guys who bought the bone hunter. How is the bow holding up? Still happy with it? I'm pretty sure this is the bow I am going to buy today. Any info will help! Thanks!


----------



## bwbuzz (Oct 22, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## jasonj2008 (Jan 2, 2010)

i no its an old post but i can try to put some pics of my bone hunter up for u to see.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Please try to buy from a Pro Shop.

I of course understand if you do not have any locally. But.... several of us Martin Pro Shop Dealers here on AT to help out.*


----------



## cod393 (Oct 30, 2010)

t-maxx said:


> I was at our Local Dicks Sporting goods and saw a new Martin Bone Hunter. It has the new M2 PRo cam, looked liked the cam is anodized in a copper color? Just wondering if anyone has the specs on this bow. Looked nice!


can deer pick up the copper color of the cams (somwhat shiny) 
thanks


----------



## andy51 (Dec 13, 2010)

think about what you just asked lol joking sir. but if deers cant really pick up your hunter orange than a woodsy copper color should'nt be a problem just shot the bone hunter today and it shot better than the 500 dollar bear and better than a 2010 elite archery judge so im gonna go back and pick up the martin. i feel in love today haha.


----------

